# Doxa Army Stainless Steel Presale Announced



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

*Just received: 

The DOXA Army in stainless steel comes in two bezel versions: in stainless steel with a black ceramic insert and, for the first time, in bronze with a hunter green ceramic insert.

50 years after the first launch of the DOXA Army, the brand celebrates its history with the elite Swiss Army Divers unit by reissuing this iconic model that has achieved cult status and is instantly recognizable.*



––




​






*DOXA Army
Stainless steel bezel with black
ceramic insert*
785.10.031.10 / 785.10.031.20





​




*DOXA Army
Bronze bezel with hunter green
ceramic insert*
785.60.031.10 / 785.60.031.26 / 785.60.031.20






*The DOXA Army in stainless steel will be available from mid October 2022 in
all DOXA Watches retail outlets and on www.doxawatches.com. *


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Cool, nice piece


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

In my opinion, Synchron did it better.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

pkrshang said:


> In my opinion, Synchron did it better.


The crown on the Synchron is really crude. This looks a lot more refined. The dial looks better balanced on the Doxa as well. I don't care to own either, but this looks a lot less cheaply made.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

Lets go to market with a design we long ago lost the battle on with a "fingers crossed" smash and grab sales technique rather than a sustainable new design or colorway that the brand can grow upon... makes perfect sense.


----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)

So another 300T


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

STARSTELLA said:


> Lets go to market with a design we long ago lost the battle on with a "fingers crossed" smash and grab sales technique rather than a sustainable new design or colorway that the brand can grow upon... makes perfect sense.


I think the Army shouldn't have been brought back at all (it's an ugly design and I too would like to see something completely different in steel), but I still bet these sell. Here's the thing though, if they gave us a new design, people on this forum would say it was derivative of something else or was overpriced. If they gave us a new colorway, people on this forum would be condemning Doxa's lack of imagination. There is literally no winning on WUS.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> I think the Army shouldn't have been brought back at all (it's an ugly design and I too would like to see something completely different in steel), but I still bet these sell. Here's the thing though, if they gave us a new design, people on this forum would say it was derivative of something else or was overpriced. If they gave us a new colorway, people on this forum would be condemning Doxa's lack of imagination. There is literally no winning on WUS.


Yup. People complain either way. These will sell just fine I imagine.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> I think the Army shouldn't have been brought back at all (it's an ugly design and I too would like to see something completely different in steel), but I still bet these sell. Here's the thing though, if they gave us a new design, people on this forum would say it was derivative of something else or was overpriced. If they gave us a new colorway, people on this forum would be condemning Doxa's lack of imagination. There is literally no winning on WUS.



Thats a valid point, but at the same time Doxa isn't bothering to use one of the best tools given to them... THIS GROUP! 

Doxa has a group of collectors, enthusiasts, one Doxa wannabes and future owners right here. The perfect demographic that only sees interaction from the brand representative once? Twice a year MAYBE? A post asking what we think would get a response like the hot girl in school asking for help on her math homework... few of us would hesitate to chime in...

Brands bigger and smaller than them are far more willing to take input from their customers. Start with a thread asking for some opinions... let it run for a bit, they start a poll based on some of the top responses. Free market research that doubles down as building report with customers and if they are lucky, gives them data for multiple future projects.

Yes, we all know that anything they slap their name on will inevitably sell, but market research from a core group might allow the brand to sell watches and grow while sustainably building a broader customer base with new models.

Just my thoughts... (now wait for all those who will talk about how Rolex and Omega never participate in their groups..5-4-3-2-... and there it is...)


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Too much going on within the dial for me.......

Nice however for those who enjoy a lot of color in their dial.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

STARSTELLA said:


> Thats a valid point, but at the same time Doxa isn't bothering to use one of the best tools given to them... THIS GROUP!
> 
> Doxa has a group of collectors, enthusiasts, one Doxa wannabes and future owners right here. The perfect demographic that only sees interaction from the brand representative once? Twice a year MAYBE? A post asking what we think would get a response like the hot girl in school asking for help on her math homework... few of us would hesitate to chime in...
> 
> ...


I think Doxa is working very hard to work itself away from being perceived as a forum watch that was reanimated out of WUS. Returning here for suggestions wouldn't help that perception. Not only did they eventually get badly burned using that strategy during the Marei era, but the inevitable suggestion will just be to make endless Dirk Pitt/Clive Cussler limited edition pieces with a very small market outside of these forums followed by a bunch of frustration if the design cues suggested out of here aren't followed exactly. Doxa seems to have decided to build its social media presence in other places and it's hard not to blame them, IMHO.

I personally would like to see Doxa design something completely unique that isn't a special edition and which isn't an experiment in materials design smaller than 42mm. I have little faith in this happening because Doxa has had a hard time establishing itself as a company with an interest in innovation in the same way as a company like Sinn or Damasko. I just don't know if the buyer interest is there yet. I would also love to see a faithful copy of the Grafic return in a precious metal, but that's even more of a stretch.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

STARSTELLA said:


> Thats a valid point, but at the same time Doxa isn't bothering to use one of the best tools given to them... THIS GROUP!
> 
> Doxa has a group of collectors, enthusiasts, one Doxa wannabes and future owners right here. The perfect demographic that only sees interaction from the brand representative once? Twice a year MAYBE? A post asking what we think would get a response like the hot girl in school asking for help on her math homework... few of us would hesitate to chime in...
> 
> ...


Exactly, WUS and a few dedicated Doxa platforms that I'm a member of,)so we are talking thousands here not hundreds ) would have loved to have some input, after all it's us doing the buying, but what do they do, slap a dodgy looking bezel on a model that they got gazumped on by Synchron and say "here it is, everything you didn't want, we've produced " 😂😂😂


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> I think the Army shouldn't have been brought back at all (it's an ugly design and I too would like to see something completely different in steel), but I still bet these sell. Here's the thing though, if they gave us a new design, people on this forum would say it was derivative of something else or was overpriced. If they gave us a new colorway, people on this forum would be condemning Doxa's lack of imagination. There is literally no winning on WUS.


Yup. if there had never been a Synchron Military many on this forum would going gaga over the Army......except for the professional "trash Doxa no matter what they do" crowd here.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> I think Doxa is working very hard to work itself away from being perceived as a forum watch that was reanimated out of WUS. Returning here for suggestions wouldn't help that perception. Not only did they eventually get badly burned using that strategy during the Marei era, but the inevitable suggestion will just be to make endless Dirk Pitt/Clive Cussler limited edition pieces with a very small market outside of these forums followed by a bunch of frustration if the design cues suggested out of here aren't followed exactly. Doxa seems to have decided to build its social media presence in other places and it's hard not to blame them, IMHO.
> 
> I personally would like to see Doxa design something completely unique that isn't a special edition and which isn't an experiment in materials design smaller than 42mm. I have little faith in this happening because Doxa has had a hard time establishing itself as a company with an interest in innovation in the same way as a company like Sinn or Damasko. I just don't know if the buyer interest is there yet. I would love to see a faithful copy of the Grafic return in a precious metal, but that's even more of a stretch.


I think there's a pretty big line between a forum brand and a brand who values input from their customer base.

I agree with you whole heartedly that something completely unique would be a huge step or a precious Grafic. Maybe a modern pilot? Their history is so rich with designs that its almost insulting that they built up hype for a stainless Army with a bronze bezel....


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> The crown on the Synchron is really crude. This looks a lot more refined. The dial looks better balanced on the Doxa as well. I don't care to own either, but this looks a lot less cheaply made.


What's cheaply made on the Synchron dial? I'm genuinely interested because I think it looks great and it's almost identical with the Doxa. The biggest difference from what I can see is the hands where the Synchron is more dull and matte whereas the Doxa is bright and glossy. Here is a picture of mine.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

STARSTELLA said:


> I think there's a pretty big line between a forum brand and a brand who values input from their customer base.
> 
> I agree with you whole heartedly that something completely unique would be a huge step or a precious Grafic. Maybe a modern pilot? Their history is so rich with designs that its almost insulting that they built up hype for a stainless Army with a bronze bezel....


Doxa in Asia's pilot is interesting looking, but I have no idea if it would have any juice in the western market. That's the other thing. Doxa has these huge operations in Asia and Eastern Europe. When they initially sold the Marei era designs they still sold a lot of their other designs in the US and Western Europe, but slowly phased them all out. Perhaps they didn't sell.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

MaBr said:


> What's cheaply made on the Synchron dial? I'm genuinely interested because I think it looks great and it's almost identical with the Doxa. The biggest difference from what I can see is the hands where the Synchron is more dull and matte whereas the Doxa is bright and glossy. Here is a picture of mine.
> View attachment 16862739


This is just nitpicky watch geek stuff, but the word "military" makes it look out of balance and the Synchron symbol makes the upper left look wordy. The case and crown look less finished with more sharp edges than the Army. The crown on the Synchron in particular sticks out like a wart and looks placed as an afterthought. It really cheapens the design. I think my main criticism is the Synchron crown.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

oystertrader said:


> So another 300T


Kinda...looks like the Army lost the HEV and they were able to make the case thinner from 13.65mm to 11.95mm......WR went from 1200 to 300, but to be honest 300m is all a majority of us need....

Bottom line...I like it...hope they release the other color variants....I'm partial to the Caribbean....


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Lu.. said:


> Kinda...looks like the Army lost the HEV and they were able to make the case thinner from 13.65mm to 11.95mm......WR went from 1200 to 300, but to be honest 300m is all a majority of us need....
> 
> Bottom line...I like it...hope they release the other color variants....I'm partial to the Caribbean....


The HEV is still there, I assume it's the same case, bracelet and strap as the 300T but it has a flat crystal instead of slightly domed as on 300T.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

an "In-depth" look at the new army at Time + Tide

IN-DEPTH: The DOXA Army


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Yeah nothing original really. A 90% parts bin special. Plus that childrens 'learn the alphabet' font on a 'military' watch?  Why not use the standard font?

Ah well.


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

The green bezel is pretty rad


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> This is just nitpicky watch geek stuff, but the word "military" makes it look out of balance and the Synchron symbol makes the upper left look wordy. The case and crown look less finished with more sharp edges than the Army. The crown on the Synchron in particular sticks out like a wart and looks placed as an afterthought. It really cheapens the design. I think my main criticism is the Synchron crown.


Yeah, pretty subjective too. I agree that Army looks better than Military on the dial. I don't mind the crown at all, I think that it looks retro-cool sticking out like that and it doesn't bother me on the wrist. Again, highly subjective of course. The same thing goes for the sharpness on the case. It's no doubt that the Synchron has waaay sharper edges but for me that's just a different look. I've got the 1200T and the Synchron and I don't prefer any of them, they're just different.


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

$2000 hmmmmmm not for me I would grab it if it hits someplace (not jomas shop) where I can get a price break


----------



## watch.vana (9 mo ago)

Its a nice .. well executed watch. Cheers to Doxa!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Ordered the green. Had lots of DOXA, this one I hope stays.


----------



## watch.vana (9 mo ago)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Ordered the green. Had lots of DOXA, this one I hope stays.


I did too.. I thought they already released it, then saw it was mid-oct.. I ordered the green one too!


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

daglesj said:


> Why not use the standard font?
> 
> Ah well.


Because this is a reissue of a rare vintage watch so they decided to match the font of the vintage watch. Not sure why that’s surprising. I think the majority of buyers would want this.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Snulle said:


> The HEV is still there, I assume it's the same case, bracelet and strap as the 300T but it has a flat crystal instead of slightly domed as on 300T.
> 
> View attachment 16862848


I thought the 300T was also flat....I know the 300 uses a box sapphire crystal....I need to see these personally......too bad Doxa will not be in the NYC shows in October....


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Lu.. said:


> I thought the 300T was also flat....I know the 300 uses a box sapphire crystal....I need to see these personally......too bad Doxa will not be in the NYC shows in October....


I think you are right. I don't own a 300T so I just based it on what they say in the video, that the Army has a flat crustal instead of a domed one but reading a review of the 300T it says it has a flat crystal. The same review says the bezel is prominent, perhaps the Army has a slimmer (height-wise) bezel and the difference in height comes from that.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving the green and bronze 👍🏻


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Snulle said:


> I think you are right. I don't own a 300T so I just based it on what they say in the video, that the Army has a flat crustal instead of a domed one but reading a review of the 300T it says it has a flat crystal. The same review says the bezel is prominent, perhaps the Army has a slimmer (height-wise) bezel and the difference in height comes from that.


The 300 has a big dome, 300T is flat and 1200T has a slight dome.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

Snulle said:


> The HEV is still there, I assume it's the same case, bracelet and strap as the 300T but it has a flat crystal instead of slightly domed as on 300T.
> 
> View attachment 16862848


that pic looks so nice!


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

I’ve been looking at Doxa for a few years now, but I’ve had some trouble deciding just which (though I did like the silver dial best). I think this watch might be the ticket.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Because this is a reissue of a rare vintage watch so they decided to match the font of the vintage watch. Not sure why that’s surprising. I think the majority of buyers would want this.


Just cos you got it wrong the first time doesn't mean you have to make the same mistake again...


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Green bezel with bronze is a winner.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Cybotron said:


> Green bezel with bronze is a winner.


this....


----------



## shaniko (Aug 26, 2016)

19thnervousbreakdown said:


> that pic looks so nice!


 Yes it does. Could use it as a screensaver


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

pkrshang said:


> In my opinion, Synchron did it better.


Cant they both be nice? Why the comparison


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

TOMMYTHUNDERS said:


> The green bezel is pretty rad


Dont say that Tommy.. apparently we are all supposed to be liking the Military over the Army.. I missed the memo where that rule was published


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

The hunter green is a really nice touch. Sold both my 300T and Synchron Army because they were too chunky for my little wrist. This being thinner I wonder if it’ll wear better for me.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Dont say that Tommy.. apparently we are all supposed to be liking the Military over the Army.. I missed the memo where that rule was published


Calm down now and stop over analyzing. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and are allowed to express them, nobody has told you that you're not allowed do disagree.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Calm down now and stop over analyzing. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and are allowed to express them, nobody has told you that you're not allowed do disagree.


I am calm.. This is exactly the watch i was looking for and I also own the Synchron.. That was my opinion.. FYI, still calm


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Looks pretty great in this shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Dont say that Tommy.. apparently we are all supposed to be liking the Military over the Army.. I missed the memo where that rule was published


I really like Doxas, and I have grown to really dislike the folks who somehow take the decisions of the company personally. Dude, it's a watch company. They make some cool watches. It's not about you.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

TOMMYTHUNDERS said:


> I really like Doxas, and I have grown to really dislike the folks who somehow take the decisions of the company personally. Dude, it's a watch company. They make some cool watches. It's not about you.


Btw, I saw you wearing a VC.. gotta say, that looks pretty cool.. Godspeed my friend


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Btw, I saw you wearing a VC.. gotta say, that looks pretty cool.. Godspeed my friend


I underwent a massive consolidation. Life circumstances. Trying to consolidate further still.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got to say it looks really nice , I will try and pick one up on the second hand market at some point


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

I think both models look terrible. The colors are atrocious as well.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I am calm.. This is exactly the watch i was looking for and I also own the Synchron.. That was my opinion.. FYI, still calm


Are you considering owning both? If so, curious what is driving that? I have the Synchron and love it. This seems pretty identical, other than being a little thinner.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Are you considering owning both? If so, curious what is driving that? I have the Synchron and love it. This seems pretty identical, other than being a little thinner.


I am forever a Doxa fan and was itching for Doxa to make a army forever.. When the Synchron was announced, I got the SS and then switched to the DLC since I know Rick makes a good watch (having owned all of them). The synchron is really good, but a Doxa is still a Doxa.. Cant beat that


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I am forever a Doxa fan and was itching for Doxa to make a army forever.. When the Synchron was announced, I got the SS and then switched to the DLC since I know Rick makes a good watch (having owned all of them). The synchron is really good, but a Doxa is still a Doxa.. Cant beat that


That crown on the Synchron is such a last minute looking thing.


----------



## leed24 (May 16, 2011)

I have put the green one in the cart twice and cannot seem to pull the trigger. The 600t keeps calling to me, and I cannot afford both right now.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

TOMMYTHUNDERS said:


> I really like Doxas, and I have grown to really dislike the folks who somehow take the decisions of the company personally. Dude, it's a watch company. They make some cool watches. It's not about you.


...and then someone comes along and summarizes your position better than you ever could.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

All the reviews I have read so far; Hodinkee, Fratello, Worn and Wound, A Blog to watch, etc. have all been very positive.

The only negative ones predictably have been on the Watchuseek Doxa Forum, but we all knew how the haters in this cess pool were going to react


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

RSM13 said:


> All the reviews I have read so far; Hodinkee, Fratello, Worn and Wound, A Blog to watch, etc. have all been very positive.
> 
> The only negative ones predictably have been on the Watchuseek Doxa Forum, but we all knew how the haters in this cess pool were going to react


Ha ha.. I havent read through the whole posts, but I can get what the negative comments would have been


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> That crown on the Synchron is such a last minute looking thing.


I think it actually was.. I think they were worried Doxa was gonna pull an all-nighter


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

RSM13 said:


> All the reviews I have read so far; Hodinkee, Fratello, Worn and Wound, A Blog to watch, etc. have all been very positive.
> 
> The only negative ones predictably have been on the Watchuseek Doxa Forum, but we all knew how the haters in this cess pool were going to react


I ordered the watch myself but I don't know if I'd call any of those articles _reviews_. They're just announcements of the watch.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

The listed height just under 12 mm is really interesting to me. Can’t wait for a side by side view of one compares to the 300 and 300T. From the few videos posted, it looks like the case back is tremendously thin. Totally opposite to the Sub 600. I bet it wears fantastically.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

RSM13 said:


> All the reviews I have read so far; Hodinkee, Fratello, Worn and Wound, A Blog to watch, etc. have all been very positive.
> 
> The only negative ones predictably have been on the Watchuseek Doxa Forum, but we all knew how the haters in this cess pool were going to react


I don't hate it.. I have the Synchon.. I'm not that self lothing.. I just think Doxa is better than this. They have better to offer us and this was a slight bit insulting. They don't spend time here, they don't care of our feedback, so it doesn't matter what any of us think as long as we consume, right?


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> The listed height just under 12 mm is really interesting to me. Can’t wait for a side by side view of one compares to the 300 and 300T. From the few videos posted, it looks like the case back is tremendously thin. Totally opposite to the Sub 600. I bet it wears fantastically.


It looks more and more to me that the case _is_ the standard 300T, but like you say, with this very thin case back. So not the new case that I was hoping for, but this might be good enough. Looking at more pictures I actually suspect that it even will have the standard "bug" with the not enough flexible bracelet link closest to the case. So really standard 300T for most parts.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> The listed height just under 12 mm is really interesting to me. Can’t wait for a side by side view of one compares to the 300 and 300T. From the few videos posted, it looks like the case back is tremendously thin. Totally opposite to the Sub 600. I bet it wears fantastically.


Yep, that's my guess too: I am pretty sure that the difference in height between the regular 300T and this Army is the consequence of the sole caseback.
PS1: IMO there was not much negativity on the forum about the Army, which is a good point.
PS2: the crown of the Synchron is not bad at all *in real*. But on pictures, I must admit that it looks too much prominent.


----------



## outdoors_guy (Nov 18, 2019)

Very cool watch - was not tempted to buy a Doxa until now.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I really want this - lovely watch. But i already have a 300T - i wish Doxa had made this using a difference case. 

I am now seriously considering selling the 300T and getting a 300 and this one.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm not a fan at all of doxa, but this Army for $2000 is pretty damn amazing. I will move a couple of pieces to get one. Even better that is not a LE. I really like this dial and bezel combo, I had the sea rambler and shark hunter but both felt like too plain


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

RSM13 said:


> All the reviews I have read so far; Hodinkee, Fratello, Worn and Wound, A Blog to watch, etc. have all been very positive.
> 
> The only negative ones predictably have been on the Watchuseek Doxa Forum, but we all knew how the haters in this cess pool were going to react


I wonder why they are positive?. Probably because they are either paid or get a free watch. Either way I think this ship has sailed with the synchron. Love it or hate it, collectors will buy it for collecting sake.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

STARSTELLA said:


> I don't hate it.. I have the Synchon.. I'm not that self lothing.. I just think Doxa is better than this. They have better to offer us and this was a slight bit insulting. They don't spend time here, they don't care of our feedback, so it doesn't matter what any of us think as long as we consume, right?


Doxa does their own market research, and makes decisions accordingly. I doubt they really care what a handful of entitled crybabies on a fan forum think. If this site was such a force then Doxa would respond accordingly. They dont, and that appears to hurt yours and a lot of peoples feelings. Tells you how much impact this place plays. I am sure the few times they do visit here they roll their eyes and snicker. If I were Doxa that is what I would do if I ever visited this site at all.

You have the option to buy or not buy. If your opinion is the majority opinion of Doxa's broader market they would act according to your desires. Apparently they dont think all that much of you.


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

Lifer24 said:


> ​
> *Just received:
> 
> The DOXA Army in stainless steel comes in two bezel versions: in stainless steel with a black ceramic insert and, for the first time, in bronze with a hunter green ceramic insert.
> ...


Have to say Absolutely love this, now the toss up between this and the new pelagos


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I quite like these -- green & bronze especially. Would have preferred the SW300-2 for the additional robustness and PR but definitely on my interest list, although my last two purchases direct from Doxa were pretty unpleasant experiences so may wait on an AD.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Seikonut1967 said:


> I wonder why they are positive?. Probably because they are either paid or get a free watch. Either way I think this ship has sailed with the synchron. Love it or hate it, collectors will buy it for collecting sake.


You should also consider who’s writing the reviews. Doxa is pretty popular with a decently large segment of the online watch journalist crowd, so it’s not terribly surprising to see the reviews are positive.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Seikonut1967 said:


> I wonder why they are positive?. Probably because they are either paid or get a free watch. Either way I think this ship has sailed with the synchron. Love it or hate it, collectors will buy it for collecting sake.


Like me.. I have been waiting a army reissue for the longest time


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Seikonut1967 said:


> I wonder why they are positive?. Probably because they are either paid or get a free watch. Either way I think this ship has sailed with the synchron. Love it or hate it, collectors will buy it for collecting sake.


Why would they be negative?
They're not Doxa aficionados judging the the brand for doing this or that. They are journalists reporting the release. If they get a change to live with the watch for a while and it runs poorly, wears poorly, etc. Then you'll see that kind of information, but until then they are just going to report to the world that there are new watches to look at. Which last I checked is never a bad thing.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

Dark Overlord said:


> Why would they be negative?
> They're not Doxa aficionados judging the the brand for doing this or that. They are journalists reporting the release. If they get a change to live with the watch for a while and it runs poorly, wears poorly, etc. Then you'll see that kind of information, but until then they are just going to report to the world that there are new watches to look at. Which last I checked is never a bad thing.


Right, the only issue was RSM trying to 'defend' the watch by saying "it's been well reviewed at x, y, and z!" But of course it hasn't been reviewed, as it's not out yet.

They're reporting on the release; that is all. @Seikonut1967 was responding to RSM's claim of positive reviews of something they haven't even worn (which would of course be absurd if true), but the thing is the claim was false to begin with.

I'm looking forward to its arrival. It'll be my first Doxa.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

ScholarsInk said:


> Right, the only issue was RSM trying to 'defend' the watch by saying "it's been well reviewed at x, y, and z!" But of course it hasn't been reviewed, as it's not out yet.
> 
> They're reporting on the release; that is all. @Seikonut1967 was responding to RSM's claim of positive reviews of something they haven't even worn (which would of course be absurd if true), but the thing is the claim was false to begin with.
> 
> I'm looking forward to its arrival. It'll be my first Doxa.


That person also made the statement that all positive reviews were the product of a free watch or payment, however. This isn't demonstrably true or provable on any level. It's typical of the bias on here.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> That person also made the statement that all positive reviews were the product of a free watch or payment, however. This isn't demonstrably true or provable on any level. It's typical of the bias on here.


My point is that if an outlet was actually giving positive reviews to a product without using it, that _would_ be unethical and imply shady dealings. But of course they’re not ‘reviewing’ the watch!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Dont suppose it'll need much of a review - we are all pretty used to the case, crystal, dial etc so there should be few surprises - I'm looking at my 300T caseback and I'm not even sure there is much difference but I guess there must be a little. Thats not a bad thing - I said ages ago that Doxa should just put the Army out in a 300T case to keep costs down - no need for a whole new (slightly different) case for each model.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

8505davids said:


> Dont suppose it'll need much of a review - we are all pretty used to the case, crystal, dial etc so there should be few surprises - I'm looking at my 300T caseback and I'm not even sure there is much difference but I guess there must be a little. Thats not a bad thing - I said ages ago that Doxa should just put the Army out in a 300T case to keep costs down - no need for a whole new (slightly different) case for each model.


It makes sense. Not only does it cut costs, but the 300T wears unbelievably well.


----------



## Dahle (Feb 29, 2020)

RSM13 said:


> Doxa does their own market research, and makes decisions accordingly. I doubt they really care what a handful of entitled crybabies on a fan forum think. If this site was such a force then Doxa would respond accordingly. They dont, and that appears to hurt yours and a lot of peoples feelings. Tells you how much impact this place plays. I am sure the few times they do visit here they roll their eyes and snicker. If I were Doxa that is what I would do if I ever visited this site at all.
> 
> You have the option to buy or not buy. If your opinion is the majority opinion of Doxa's broader market they would act according to your desires. Apparently they dont think all that much of you.


Best opinion here. I guess the Military for sale finding no takers should tell us something about what the real market think about all this. Suddenly more and more like an homage.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, you can see in the sales forum that the Synchron sale started lol. People backed up to sale their military at $1100 a few weeks ago because they were expecting to get $1250 at least and now theyre looking for less than that.


----------



## graybomb (8 mo ago)

The green highlights look great. I wasn't digging the first army version, but really like the green.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Finally Jenny is doing its own homage, and it definitely looks nicer than the Synchron. 

Somewhere in Shenzhen there’s a busy atelier fabricating the casebacks, mid-cases, crystals, etc. for this latest Swiss creation.


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

wpbmike said:


> Finally Jenny is doing its own homage, and it definitely looks nicer than the Synchron.
> 
> Somewhere in Shenzhen there’s a busy atelier fabricating the casebacks, mid-cases, crystals, etc. for this latest Swiss creation.


Agreed on Shenzhen, Along with Maranez, Seestern and Tactical Frog. Maranez even has a titanium version of the military!


----------



## Dahle (Feb 29, 2020)

That is Chinese watch companies business model. They copy every manufacturer


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Today in Geneva (for the end of the GVA Watch Days):

















The answers to the questions that have been asked here repeatedly:

Indeed ETA inside (but probably for the last time).
The reduced height has been achieved by a complete redesign of the SUB-300T case (caseback, main case, bezel construction/glass), but remains reserved for the Army.
The BOR is identical to that of the 300T (including end links and clasp).
The fish on the crown will be black on the production model.
Source: Doxa themselves


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

ScholarsInk said:


> My point is that if an outlet was actually giving positive reviews to a product without using it, that _would_ be unethical and imply shady dealings. But of course they’re not ‘reviewing’ the watch!


if they are at Geneva Watch Days (which it appears some are) and are handling the watch and writing their impressions how is that not a "review"? It may not have all the criticisms, slamming the product and company you were hoping for as many of the Doxa "fans" i.e.(trolls) seem to relish. What's left to review about the ETA movement, case design, Beads of rice bracelet, FKM Strap, adjustable clasp? These are all know quantities. What we are basically talking about here are aesthetics. The only "new" thing here is the bronze bezel and ceramic insert.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Dahle said:


> That is Chinese watch companies business model. They copy every manufacturer


And not just watches ....


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

RSM13 said:


> if they are at Geneva Watch Days (which it appears some are) and are handling the watch and writing their impressions how is that not a "review"?


You can't 'review' something merely by picking it up and looking at it for a few minutes. I saw an idiotic "definitive comparative review of Datejust vs Aqua Terra" here once based on the guy owning an Aqua Terra and having looked at a Datejust on someone's wrist once.

You need to actually wear it for a while, at least as long as a week. See how it wears and feels, how the bezel performs in practice, readability of the dial, etc.



RSM13 said:


> It may not have all the criticisms, slamming the product and company you were hoping for as many of the Doxa "fans" i.e.(trolls) seem to relish.


I like how you're conveniently leaving out the fact that I mentioned in my initial reply to you and in a few other messages that *I like and have ordered the watch*.



RSM13 said:


> What's left to review about the ETA movement, case design, Beads of rice bracelet, FKM Strap, adjustable clasp? These are all know quantities. What we are basically talking about here are aesthetics. The only "new" thing here is the bronze bezel and ceramic insert.


The new bezel would call for use and testing as it's a different type than the 300/T. And while we assumed it's the 300T case, it is not, according to this post above from someone who just discussed the watch with Doxa at the show.





paysdoufs said:


> Today in Geneva (for the end of the GVA Watch Days):
> …
> 
> *The reduced height has been achieved by a complete redesign of the SUB-300T case (caseback, main case, bezel construction/glass), but remains reserved for the Army.*


So no, this watch's physical wearability won't be identical to that of the existing 300T. In fact it will likely be better. We'll find out in a month.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

RSM13 said:


> Doxa does their own market research, and makes decisions accordingly. I doubt they really care what a handful of entitled crybabies on a fan forum think. If this site was such a force then Doxa would respond accordingly. They dont, and that appears to hurt yours and a lot of peoples feelings. Tells you how much impact this place plays. I am sure the few times they do visit here they roll their eyes and snicker. If I were Doxa that is what I would do if I ever visited this site at all.
> 
> You have the option to buy or not buy. If your opinion is the majority opinion of Doxa's broader market they would act according to your desires. Apparently they dont think all that much of you.


My opinion is just as valid as anyone else's here. Just because you want to be forum fanboy sheep, that doesn't mean all of us do. Forum groups were were created for EXACTLY this type of feedback. I'm sure you knew that though... since Doxa proved how irrelevant this group was when they ONLY checked in to tell potential customers not to buy from Joma... yeah.. you're right... The threat of just a "couple crybabies" buying from a gray market reseller made them snicker... clearly you're a man of facts though....or not.

I love my Synchron Military and both of my Doxa's but I will tell you the Synchron is built better, the bezel is more crisp and precise, and has better lume. Its superior in value if you compare it to the Doxa Army. Doxa lost the battle on this one for sure. That said, my 3rd Doxa is on its way.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

RSM13 said:


> Doxa does their own market research, and makes decisions accordingly. I doubt they really care what a handful of entitled crybabies on a fan forum think. If this site was such a force then Doxa would respond accordingly. They dont, and that appears to hurt yours and a lot of peoples feelings. Tells you how much impact this place plays. I am sure the few times they do visit here they roll their eyes and snicker. If I were Doxa that is what I would do if I ever visited this site at all.
> 
> You have the option to buy or not buy. If your opinion is the majority opinion of Doxa's broader market they would act according to your desires. Apparently they dont think all that much of you.


Having a hard time understanding why you seem to take other people's opinions personal man... The adults are talking here. Maybe you should go talk about the NFL in a different group that welcomes keyboard ninjas who all huff and puff only to look ignorant.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

STARSTELLA said:


> Having a hard time understanding why you seem to take other people's opinions personal man... The adults are talking here. Maybe you should go talk about the NFL in a different group that welcomes keyboard ninjas who all huff and puff only to look ignorant.


Sorry I hurt your feelings. Congrats on your Synchron.


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> The crown on the Synchron is really crude. This looks a lot more refined. The dial looks better balanced on the Doxa as well. I don't care to own either, but this looks a lot less cheaply made.


Right…keep telling yourself that…


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Sotelodon said:


> Yes, you can see in the sales forum that the Synchron sale started lol. People backed up to sale their military at $1100 a few weeks ago because they were expecting to get $1250 at least and now theyre looking for less than that.


right. Like this is the measure of the Synchron’s value…it was first, and better in many views


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

STARSTELLA said:


> Having a hard time understanding why you seem to take other people's opinions personal man...


You just unironically called someone a “forum fanboy sheep”.

Goddamn, some self reflection is in order.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

RSM13 said:


> Sorry I hurt your feelings. Congrats on your Synchron.


water off a ducks back. Glad you understood.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> You just unironically called someone a “forum fanboy sheep”.
> 
> Goddamn, some self reflection is in order.


if you've read any of my statements, I'm the furthest thing from a fan boy sheep. But hey, as I said above... all opinions are valid. Whats your excuse?


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

STARSTELLA said:


> if you've read any of my statements, I'm the furthest thing from a fan boy sheep. But hey, as I said above... all opinions are valid. Whats your excuse?


Not a sheep (although I’ve never stumbled across someone worth engaging with who calls others “sheep”), the whole “taking things personal” aspect.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Not a sheep (although I’ve never stumbled across someone worth engaging with who calls others “sheep”), the whole “taking things personal” aspect.


...And yet here we are... you continuing to engage with me.. panties all tied in knots for the adjective I chose to use to describe a follower incapable of his own free thoughts. By all means... stop engaging.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm not sure (once again…) what’s going on here, but I can attest to the value of WUS' “Ignore” function: It’s actually enough to have the software exclude a single member from the conversation to make the whole thread readable again


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

paysdoufs said:


> I'm not sure (once again…) what’s going on here, but I can attest to the value of WUS' “Ignore” function: It’s actually enough to have the software exclude a single member from the conversation to make the whole thread readable again


I was going to but I really liked your pic of the watch... its a double edge sword indeed.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

In any case, I am excited for the Army and ordered the green bezel on green strap as soon as I saw it.

Haven’t owned a DOXA in a long while so I’m very excited!


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

siddhartha said:


> right. Like this is the measure of the Synchron’s value…it was first, and better in many views


Sure bro, whatever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It a great release and the ceramic version was a great limited being the only black edition and a special case material 
tbh I can’t really fault the new management and direction , t-graph which personally I consider the best reissue, carbon 300s , the 600ts a great release, sure not everything to my taste such as the c graph but overall doxa is definitely moving forward


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

In an interview posted today on Revolution Jan Edocs said that the difference in thickness is (in part at least) down to a slimmer bezel.. 
I’d like someone to buy one and take some comparison pictures - please


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

MKN said:


> In an interview posted today on Revolution Jan Edocs said that the difference in thickness is (in part at least) down to a slimmer bezel..
> I’d like someone to buy one and take some comparison pictures - please


The Revolution discussion, if anyone is interested:





He talks about how this watch is actually a hybrid of the 300 and 300T in a lot of elements.



paysdoufs said:


> *Monochrome “Review” of Doxa Army*


The Monochrome video is clickbait, lol. Calls it a “review”; it’s just the guy narrating while showing photos of Doxas. Essentially a lesser version of the Time & Tide video. Let’s not feed their clicks.

Revolution video is far more useful.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ScholarsInk said:


> The Revolution discussion, if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the elaboration. 

To the latter part, I hate that that kind of “review” had become widespread. It’s really useless to just talk about pictures and assumptions that tells me nothing more about the watch - that’s definitely not a review.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

MKN said:


> Thanks for the elaboration.
> 
> To the latter part, I hate that that kind of “review” had become widespread. It’s really useless to just talk about pictures and assumptions that tells me nothing more about the watch - that’s definitely not a review.


I don’t get why these outlets, instead of doing a fake ‘review’ don’t just do like the Revolution guys did and actually compare against the 300 and 300T at least, or ask about the case construction as one of our members who was at the same show did. That, at least, gives us something that we can’t already get by simply going to the Doxa website!


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Well… It’s essentially free content (if you don’t count feeding YT/Google with your personal preferences, that is). So I wouldn’t be too harsh on them 

Some of the perspectives of the watch in motion can still be useful, IMHO, since you won’t necessarily find these on the manufacturers’ websites.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

paysdoufs said:


> Well… It’s essentially free content (if you don’t count feeding YT/Google with your personal preferences, that is). So I wouldn’t be too harsh on them


It would be fine with me if they had simply said “A Look at the 2022 Doxa Army” or “HANDS ON: Doxa Army”, something like that. Writing review in all caps, then having a slide show of stock photos while you read off Doxa’s history/timeline page, and then show a wrist shot, is bad practice and unethical lol.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

ScholarsInk said:


> It would be fine with me if they had simply said “A Look at the 2022 Doxa Army” or “HANDS ON: Doxa Army”, something like that. Writing review in all caps, then having a slide show of stock photos while you read off Doxa’s history/timeline page, and then show a wrist shot, is bad practice and unethical lol.





ScholarsInk said:


> It would be fine with me if they had simply said “A Look at the 2022 Doxa Army” or “HANDS ON: Doxa Army”, something like that. Writing review in all caps, then having a slide show of stock photos while you read off Doxa’s history/timeline page, and then show a wrist shot, is bad practice and unethical lol.


It depends on your expectations the word "review". You are looking for a Critique. I can review (go over) something but not necessarily critique it. One can also interchange review with describe.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

RSM13 said:


> It depends on your expectations the word "review". You are looking for a Critique. I can review (go over) something but not necessarily critique it. One can also interchange review with describe.


A “review” in the media sense is not at all the same thing as the word ‘review’ meaning ‘to look over’. A review is a specific category, meaning an evaluation of the product.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

_sigh_ Man, this forum draws the trolls. Ordered.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

lab-guy said:


> _sigh_ Man, this forum draws the trolls. Ordered.
> Looking forward to this.


Which one did you order? I went with the steel on steel; just thought it came together better, but the green insert is quite nice. I probably would have gone for green if it had a steel bezel.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

lab-guy said:


> _sigh_ Man, this forum draws the trolls. Ordered.
> Looking forward to this.


its more full of poisonous posters than twitter....a real cess pool of hate


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

I went with steel on rubber. To me, this will be a nato/Zulu/Erika’s type watch 


ScholarsInk said:


> Which one did you order? I went with the steel on steel; just thought it came together better, but the green insert is quite nice. I probably would have gone for green if it had a steel bezel.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

This week’s _The Grey NATO_ podcast featured the Doxa Army reissue as one of its main topics this week. Doxa Army discussion begins at 18:42.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

Have to say I’m a little disappointed to find out the bezel is ceramic. I hadn’t noticed that when I ordered. I assumed it was aluminum, perhaps with a sapphire layer. Ceramic on watches is one of the worst trends of the past decade.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

MaBr said:


> What's cheaply made on the Synchron dial? I'm genuinely interested because I think it looks great and it's almost identical with the Doxa. The biggest difference from what I can see is the hands where the Synchron is more dull and matte whereas the Doxa is bright and glossy. Here is a picture of mine.
> View attachment 16862739


its just that the Synchros is a shameless ripoff of someone else's design. It's plagarism. Would you reward someone for ripping off your creative work and making money off it?


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

RSM13 said:


> its just that the Synchros is a shameless ripoff of someone else's design. It's plagarism. Would you reward someone for ripping off your creative work and making money off it?


Given Synchron owned Doxa when this came out, I think this is more like how both Breitling Navitimer and the Sinn 903 are both authentic continuations of the original Breitling Navitimer (although the company that now goes by Breitling is more analogous to modern Synchron in this case).

The movements were stamped Synchron and the ads said Synchron.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I wasn't going to reply but I will.

Firstly, what you claim about Synchron is not really plagiarism. It relates to, words, images, music etc.

Secondly. The present Doxa didn't design anything to do with the vintage Army watch. Like many "new" vintage companies, the Jenny family bought the name.

Thirdly, Synchron in the 1970s managed Doxa, Cyma and Ernest Borel. There is some ambiguity whether they actually owned Doxa or not but they (Synchron) had a team of people managing the 3 companies. For all we know, someone at Synchron designed the Army and put it out under the Doxa name. There is no copyright or patents to the Army dial and hands or case or bezel. Anyone can copy them as much as they like. The only thing they can't do is put Doxa on the Dial.

Lastly. The packaging for the Doxa watches of that era said Doxa by Synchron and the last SUBs had more Synchron branding than Doxa on them. Interestingly enough history is repeating itself as now there is more Jenny branding on the SUBs than Doxa.

I hope you also don't think that someone at Doxa has done all the designs of the modern SUBs too.







RSM13 said:


> its just that the Synchros is a shameless ripoff of someone else's design. It's plagarism. Would you reward someone for ripping off your creative work and making money off it?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Well the present Synchron didn’t really have a hand in the original Doxa Army either did they - so at least their claim to the design is equally poor.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I totally agree with you. It is exactly the same for any vintage watch company that has changed owners / went out of business and the name acquired but owning the name gives you legitimate bragging rights.

Neither the new Army nor the Military are exact copies of the original and both have non coated cases which the original didn't have and Doxa have upped the game with the ceramic version and what is supposed to be a thinner case, closer to the original. Looking forward to seeing how it actually looks when people get them. And for what it is worth, the Synchron Military uses, for me, the worst of the vintage Tonneau SUB cases. I dislike it so much I sold every Synchron era SUB I ever owned.







MKN said:


> Well the present Synchron didn’t really have a hand in the original Doxa Army either did they - so at least their claim to the design is equally poor.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I totally agree with you. It is exactly the same for any vintage watch company that has changed owners / went out of business and the name acquired but owning the name gives you legitimate bragging rights.
> 
> Neither the new Army nor the Military are exact copies of the original and both have non coated cases which the original didn't have and Doxa have upped the game with the ceramic version and what is supposed to be a thinner case, closer to the original. Looking forward to seeing how it actually looks when people get them. And for what it is worth, the Synchron Military uses, for me, the worst of the vintage Tonneau SUB cases. I dislike it so much I sold every Synchron era SUB I ever owned.


I agree, I’ve toyed with buying the Military several times (and did once) but the bulbous case makes me back off every time. 
I have high hopes for the Army thickness, but I’ve read that it’s only the bezel that thinner. 
Time will tell.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea, I saw that it was bezel thickness reduction instead of the caseback. I hope not. Reducing the bezel but keeping an overly thick caseback would be disappointing for me. As you say, time will tell.



MKN said:


> I agree, I’ve toyed with buying the Military several times (and did once) but the bulbous case makes me back off every time.
> I have high hopes for the Army thickness, but I’ve read that it’s only the bezel that thinner.
> Time will tell.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought I remembered the current CEO saying that the case itself is somewhere between the 300 and 300T cases in size.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't really like commenting based on a few dodgy "review" pics and videos I've seen so far, but it definitely looks like the bezel is slightly thinner than that on the 300T. The shiny, non teeth part looks to be a fraction thinner. The case...hmmmmmm, not buying that part yet because the watch has a HEV, which the original didn't and the HEV looks to be in the same misplaced, offset towards the top edge of the case as seen in the 1200T and ICE era 300T.

Is it possible they shaved a squint of an inch off the bottom face (which the caseback threads into)? Yes it is, but until we see one in the flesh, I'm reserving judgement. Easiest solution would have been to reduce the thickness of the caseback, making it flatter and reducing the CoG slightly which would have made the wearability a bit better, certainly for someone with my flatter dorsal and ventral wrist surfaces.

I think they did a good job on this, especially the bronze / green bezel. Not sure how janky the bronze will get over time but easily cleaned up if it does.



ScholarsInk said:


> I thought I remembered the current CEO saying that the case itself is somewhere between the 300 and 300T cases in size.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I totally agree with you. It is exactly the same for any vintage watch company that has changed owners / went out of business and the name acquired but owning the name gives you legitimate bragging rights.


Do you know if Rick plans to release additional watches under the Synchron label? Or was the re-emergence of Synchron solely to give the Military some credibility? A Synchron Sub would be spicy to say the least. Feels like his energy is going towards Aquastar nowadays (which, hard to blame him).


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The answer is a big yes. I've seen the prototype of the next one. I even made some mods to the original renders to make the case thinner, which I sent him, but the cases were already made and they are the same as the Military. I was just sent the picture of the caseback and to be honest, it is spectacular. It is so good; I'd be tempted to wear the watch back to front just to display the caseback  

Obviously can't say too much and this is the wrong place to say it anyway, but the next Synchron dive watch ticks so many boxes and it has nothing to do with a bunch of bloggers or watch sellers ;-)




NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Do you know if Rick plans to release additional watches under the Synchron label? Or was the re-emergence of Synchron solely to give the Military some credibility? A Synchron Sub would be spicy to say the least. Feels like his energy is going towards Aquastar nowadays (which, hard to blame him).


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The answer is a big yes. I've seen the prototype of the next one. I even made some mods to the original renders to make the case thinner, which I sent him, but the cases were already made and they are the same as the Military. I was just sent the picture of the caseback and to be honest, it is spectacular. It is so good; I'd be tempted to wear the watch back to front just to display the caseback
> 
> Obviously can't say too much and this is the wrong place to say it anyway, but the next Synchron dive watch ticks so many boxes and it has nothing to do with a bunch of bloggers or watch sellers ;-)


Interesting thanks! Doing the lord’s work by suggesting a thinner case even if it didn’t come to fruition haha.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The answer is a big yes. I've seen the prototype of the next one. I even made some mods to the original renders to make the case thinner, which I sent him, but the cases were already made and they are the same as the Military. I was just sent the picture of the caseback and to be honest, it is spectacular. It is so good; I'd be tempted to wear the watch back to front just to display the caseback
> 
> Obviously can't say too much and this is the wrong place to say it anyway, but the next Synchron dive watch ticks so many boxes and it has nothing to do with a bunch of bloggers or watch sellers ;-)


Interesting - any indication of when?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping for an update soon. Ordered the green bezel on green rubber. Haven’t owned a Doxa since 2016, so I’m eagerly anticipating this one!

In this video, the design is discussed (4:37 time stamp), and it is indicated that it’s not based on either the 300 or 300T, but the dimensions seem to appear identical to the 300T, aside from thickness and depth rating. I’m guessing the reduction in height is based on a slimmer case back and bezel height.






Here’s a screen grab of the side profile. Not sure if appears thinner than a current 300T, perhaps an owner could chime in?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The answer is a big yes. I've seen the prototype of the next one. I even made some mods to the original renders to make the case thinner, which I sent him, but the cases were already made and they are the same as the Military. I was just sent the picture of the caseback and to be honest, it is spectacular. It is so good; I'd be tempted to wear the watch back to front just to display the caseback
> 
> Obviously can't say too much and this is the wrong place to say it anyway, but the next Synchron dive watch ticks so many boxes and it has nothing to do with a bunch of bloggers or watch sellers ;-)


Another cushion case diver from Synchron Doc?


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Hoping for an update soon. Ordered the green bezel on green rubber. Haven’t owned a Doxa since 2016, so I’m eagerly anticipating this one!
> 
> In this video, the design is discussed, and it is indicated that it’s neither the 300 or 300T, but the dimensions seem to appear identical to the 300T, aside from thickness and depth rating. I’m guessing the reduction in height is based on a slimmer case back and bezel height.
> 
> ...


Army
300T
300




























To my eye, the Army looks like the Sub 300T’s case and the Sub 300’s bezel and case back. Lack of the 300’s boxed crystal really making the biggest difference.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

I wonder how typical or atypical I am in liking actual domed acrylic crystals yet finding most box sapphire that seeks to emulate them unappealing.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

ScholarsInk said:


> I wonder how typical or atypical I am in liking actual domed acrylic crystals yet finding most box sapphire that seeks to emulate them unappealing.


Probably not that atypical. Sapphire does the job fairly well but it’s hard to replicate acrylic. Instead of a really robust dome you’ll often get something more stepped like the modern Sub 300, which leads to more distortion on the edges. Classic example is of course the speedmaster. I love the hesalite but really dislike the sapphire.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Totally agree. The Speedy acrylic and sapphire are 2 different watches for me.

I definitely wouldn't have a problem if Doxa sold both the 300 as is and an "updated" version with an acrylic crystal. Tweak the caseback a bit as well just to differentiate the watches more. I'll bet they would sell a few.



NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Probably not that atypical. Sapphire does the job fairly well but it’s hard to replicate acrylic. Instead of a really robust dome you’ll often get something more stepped like the modern Sub 300, which leads to more distortion on the edges. Classic example is of course the speedmaster. I love the hesalite but really dislike the sapphire.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Totally agree. The Speedy acrylic and sapphire are 2 different watches for me.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't have a problem if Doxa sold both the 300 as is and an "updated" version with an acrylic crystal. Tweak the caseback a bit as well just to differentiate the watches more. I'll bet they would sell a few.


They wouldn’t do this, but it would be cool to see them split the 300 into a “modern” and “classic” line.

Modern would have the sapphire crystal, Jenny fish on crown, and updated caseback of some sort. Maybe experiment with some new materials to make it a bit more modern (although with the steel bezel I’m not sure what you’d do). 

Classic would have the acrylic crystal, “DOXA” crown, and sail ship caseback.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Didn't take the homage companies long ..... Maranez asking for feedback on this.....


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

The most sincere form of flattery indeed.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Probably not that atypical. Sapphire does the job fairly well but it’s hard to replicate acrylic. Instead of a really robust dome you’ll often get something more stepped like the modern Sub 300, which leads to more distortion on the edges. Classic example is of course the speedmaster. I love the hesalite but really dislike the sapphire.





Flyingdoctor said:


> Totally agree. The Speedy acrylic and sapphire are 2 different watches for me.


I was once at an Omega AD in London and asked to see the Speedy, so they brought out the sapphire. When I clarified that I wanted the Hesalite, the owner scoffed.

It’s a great line of demarcation between the real fans and people who are one step away from hideous diamond-studded monstrosities.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It's the old saying for me..... just because something can be done, doesn't mean it should be done 



ScholarsInk said:


> I was once at an Omega AD in London and asked to see the Speedy, so they brought out the sapphire. When I clarified that I wanted the Hesalite, the owner scoffed.
> 
> It’s a great line of demarcation between the real fans and people who are one step away from hideous diamond-studded monstrosities.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

8505davids said:


> Didn't take the homage companies long ..... Maranez asking for feedback on this.....
> View attachment 16941241


I find it a little bit pathetic from Maranez: sticking so much to Doxa design, instead of proposing alternate dial/bezel finish. They have some interesting models in the line up, but not this one....


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Has anyone received a shipping notification yet? We’re getting very close to mid- October!


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

JJ312 said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notification yet? We’re getting very close to mid- October!


If you make a FedEx account, you can see whenever a label is printed (or package is shipped) to your address. There’s been no update since the label was first made upon the preorder being placed.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

The watches have shipped from Switzerland; they’re expected to arrive in the US in a week, then will be shipped out.


----------



## Baltimore (Dec 14, 2017)

I absolutely love the checkboard pattern around the edge. But like others above are saying about the speedmaster, i dont so much like Doxas without the domed sapphire. The sub300's crystal is 25% of my love.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Baltimore said:


> I absolutely love the checkboard pattern around the edge. But like others above are saying about the speedmaster, i dont so much like Doxas without the domed sapphire. The sub300's crystal is 25% of my love.


If I'm not mistaken, you are more concerned about the dial containing the word ARMY on it as you'd be embarrassed as per the thread you started.


----------



## Baltimore (Dec 14, 2017)

supawabb said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you are more concerned about the dial containing the word ARMY on it as you'd be embarrassed as per the thread you started.


Hey there amigo! Yes you are correct! This thread here is what sparked my curiosity. 

My thread is such a good thread that it's received more comments than any other topic per view on this whole entire DOXA forum!

I know I'm new around here but I'm so happy to be making friends so easily!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Baltimore said:


> Hey there amigo! Yes you are correct! This thread here is what sparked my curiosity.
> 
> My thread is such a good thread that it's received more comments than any other topic per view on this whole entire DOXA forum!
> 
> I know I'm new around here but I'm so happy to be making friends so easily!


You simply fit into the category of someone making a troll thread and commenting as much as he can in order to hit the correct number of posts so you can get to the sales forums. So all in all, just shady.


----------



## Baltimore (Dec 14, 2017)

False assumption. You're also breaking the community guidelines again. Your 10k+ post friend Seabee already attempted that take-down. I don't want to sell my watches.

But is your perceived problem is that I'm replying to comments directed at me so I can do legal business on here in the future? That's an odd case to make.

Also, can't help but laugh at being accused of post spamming from someone with 10k+ posts. Common' jack! haha I've had nearly two dozen posts in five years.

Plus you're the one that keeps following and quoting me - I dont know who you are and I've never addressed you first hahaha 

Consider for a moment that you're just harassing someone you disagree with about watch dials? Yikes.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

ScholarsInk said:


> The watches have shipped from Switzerland; they’re expected to arrive in the US in a week, then will be shipped out.


The Swiss Army Watches (tribute to the other thread) have reached the US early and are being dispatched this week.


----------

